# Parrots found in Hurricane katrina



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Http://www.epinions.com/content-4515930244 If this doesn't work I will need a Moderator to help.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, I need a Moderator to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...244+Parrots+found+in+Hurricane+katrina+&hl=en

This seems like the article, right?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's probably the right article, Mary .. thanks!

I've been following all this closely and am associated with 911 Parrot Alert .. that is Donna Powell in Baton Rouge where many, many of the rescued birds are housed. All is as well as it can be at this point, and any birds gotten to Donna's place are, indeed, lucky.

Myself, Ellen, and many others are closely following the situation with regard to any pigeons or doves in need of homes or assistance. This is being done through the 911 Pigeon Alert list and through private contacts and other groups that some of us are members of.

This has nothing to do with birds, but all to do with the plight of creatures who fell victim to Hurricane Katrina .. grab a hanky and listen and watch:

http://www.forpitssake.org/katrina.html

Here's some additional information about the parrots (including pictures) that are at Donna's place in Baton Rouge:

http://burgebirdservices.homestead.com/HURRICANEKATRINA.html

Terry


----------

